
How Biking Can Save Cities Billions of Dollars in Health Expenses - davidedicillo
http://www.good.is/post/how-biking-can-save-cities-billions-of-dollars-in-health-expenses/
======
gte910h
The study doesn't appear to look at death from collisions, looking at the
abstract.

[http://ehp03.niehs.nih.gov/article/fetchArticle.action?artic...](http://ehp03.niehs.nih.gov/article/fetchArticle.action?articleURI=info%3Adoi%2F10.1289%2Fehp.1103440)

It's a net societal gain, but your personal safety goes down (even looking at
health effects, which biking sadly isn't anywhere near as good as
walking/running).

